# Delicate question re Paroxatine



## bearbear (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi There,

I am due to have my first DIUI treatment very soon, just waiting for my period to start.

My question is this, since a young age i have suffered with clinical depression and i am on anti-depressants for it which keeps me 'normal'.  If i was lucky enough to fall pregnant would it be harmful for the baby if i was to continue taking them?  Currently i take 40mg of Paroxatine/seroxat a day.  I would feel very nervous to stop taking my medication but at the same time would not want to cause any harm if i was to continue whilst pregnant.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Take care

Bear


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There is a possible slight increase in risk, but this risk needs to be carefully measured against the benefits in the individual woman, her wishes and the possible consequences of withdrawal of the medication. Only your doctor can help you decide in your case what to do.

If your doctor needs more information, the medicines information department in the local hospital can give a comprehensive summary of the literature with regards to paroxetine in pregnancy looking at data from exposed women and babies.


----------



## bearbear (Jul 21, 2012)

Mistletoe (Holly) said:


> There is a possible slight increase in risk, but this risk needs to be carefully measured against the benefits in the individual woman, her wishes and the possible consequences of withdrawal of the medication. Only your doctor can help you decide in your case what to do.
> 
> If your doctor needs more information, the medicines information department in the local hospital can give a comprehensive summary of the literature with regards to paroxetine in pregnancy looking at data from exposed women and babies.
> 
> ...


----------

